# Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt



## Shooter (24. Juli 2009)

*Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

hallo,,

meine geforce 9800gt von Asus war plötzlich auf 120^c und merkte dann, das der Asus standard Grafikkarten lüfter sich nicht mehr dreht....nun wird meine Grafikkarte mit nem Ventilator gekühlt. Nun meine frage is,,, ob ihr mir so schnell wie möglich einen guten Grafikkarten-Lüfter empfehlen könnt.. ???
Wäre euch sehr dankbar^^


----------



## riedochs (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Meine 8800GT wurde vom Accelero S1 sehr Kuehl gehalten.


----------



## Blueennifer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 9800
PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Thermalright HR-03 Rev. A VGA-Kühler


----------



## Shooter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

OKay,,

Welcher Lüfter würde denn zu Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 passen ?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Du kannst die Turbo-Module von AC nehmen, die gibts direkt passend dazu, oder einfach 1-2x 120 / 140mm Lüfter druffknallen und mit kabelbindern/oder so befestigen...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a264105.html


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Man kann aber besser 1-2 120mm Lüfter nehmen , als das Turbo Module.

Mit einem oder auch zwei 120mm Lüftern bekommen die restlichen Bauteile wie Speicher etc. auch noch etwas frische Luft ab was nie schaden kann.


Mfg Micha


----------



## Blueennifer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

also ich kann dir falls du dir den kühler holst nur empfehlen da 2 120er raufzumachen hat bei mir damit super gekühlt oder du gibst halt bischen mehr geld aus für einen guten thermalreight passivkühler


----------



## Shooter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten. 

Ich muss mir leider auch noch ein neues Gehäuse holen.
Hab zurzeit ein midi-tower....und da passen die Lüfter alle nicht rein bzw sind dann zu nah am Boden.....Vielleicht irgendwelche vorschläge bis 100€ ?


Gruß


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Das Xigmatek Midgard bietet sich wirklich an , sehr schönes Gehäuse zu einem 1A Preis!

Ansonsten vielleicht noch das Antec Nine Hundred, auch sehr gut 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Shooter (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Das Xigmatek Midgard bietet sich wirklich an , sehr schönes Gehäuse zu einem 1A Preis!
> 
> Ansonsten vielleicht noch das Antec Nine Hundred, auch sehr gut
> 
> ...




Das Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse gefällt mir sehr gut.  
Ok...ich denk dass wärs dann alles...danke euch


Gruß ​


----------



## Xylezz (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nvidia geforce 9800gt Lüfter Deffekt*

Bestell zum Midgard direkt die passenden XLF Lüfter mit für den Acclero und ein paar 140er (3 Stück passen ohne Klebeband einsatz ins Gehäuse!)

Habe direkt 4 verbaut, 2 im Deckel, 1 im Boden und 1 in die Front geklebt mit Klebeband an den Ecken und ab in den Laufwerksschacht(140mm Lüfter passt genau rein wenn du nur 1 Laufwerk verbaust)

MfG Xy


----------

